# Naruto?s Lament ? Hero?s Triumph



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

This Fanfic is my interpretation of the Ending of *Naruto*, and takes place a few years after the events in ?Kakashi?s Farewell? and ?Naruto?s Lament?. Naruto has finally accomplished his goal of finding Sasuke and bringing him home to Konoha, as well as his aspiration to be the Hokage. But Naruto?s ultimate challenge had only just begun. 


*Naruto?s Lament ? Hero?s Triumph*​ 
*Disclaimer:* This story may cause some of you to be offended due to your beliefs with favorite pairings, how the fights are handled, and possibly even the outcome. So I ask all who read this to keep an open mind, and please enjoy the story.​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Naruto?s Lament ? Hero?s Triumph: Part 1*​
The leaves dance in the golden sunlight as the gentle winds flows graciously through the forest of the Fire Country, giving the illusion of them being on fire. As the sun descends over the horizon, eight shadowy figures darts from branch to branch, frantically searching for someone. ?He?s not here,? says one of the shadows as it leaps to the next branch.​The fifth shadow asks, ?I don?t see him either. Sure we are in the right place?? ​?This is the right location,? adds the last shadow.​?Let?s split up. One of us should be able to find him,? says the third shadow. The eight unanimously agreed and each of them split off on their own.​One of the shadows approaches a nearby cliff and begins leaping upward towards the peak, in hopes to get a better view of the area. At the top, the wind?s gusts were strong, but the person stood there ardently as his clothes fluttered vigorously. After the wind calmed down, the figure looked towards the sunset and cried out with all its might, ?SASUKE!? And the echo from the shout reverberated through miles and miles of the forest.​A voice from behind him calmly responds, ?You don?t have to yell. I?m right here, Naruto.? Naruto turned around to see a masked ANBU Black Ops soldier nonchalantly sitting on a branch in the tree next to him. The figure tranquilly removed his mask, revealing it was his best friend, Sasuke Uchiha.​Naruto turned away from the sunset, ?Heh, there you are, Sasuke. I?ve been looking for you all over.?​Sasuke jumped down from the tree and smirked at his friend, ?I know. But I thought I let you run around for a while.?​The blonde was clearly annoyed by Sasuke?s humor and then turned around towards the sunset, as if looking for something out on the horizon. ?Do you have the information??​Sasuke smoothly responded, ?Of course. Seems the rumors were correct. The creature had finally awoken and destroyed everything in its path in the Earth Country. Five days ago, it made its way into Iwagakure and obliterated it.? He paused for a moment, ?And there?s more. The latest reports indicate that it had just entered the Fire Country, after devastating both the Waterfall and Grass Countries.?​Naruto looked at Sasuke with shock at the news he was just told. Sasuke continued, ?It is heading right for Konoha, and at its current speed. It will arrive in just three days.?​Naruto silently clinched his fist in anger. He knew from the rumors that every time shinobi fought the creature, nobody survived. ?I will inform the others of the news and hopefully we can think of something.?​?Very well,? Sasuke put back on his mask and as he leapt back onto the tree branch he remembered something, ?Oh, Naruto.? He turned towards Naruto again, ?Sakura wants you to drop by the Hospital when you get the chance.?​In spite of the bad news he just heard, Naruto turned to his friend with a huge smirk and said, ?Oh, I should be there by now.?​Sasuke was dumbfounded and mumbled to himself, ?What does he mean?? Naruto put his hands together and disappeared into a cloud. He chortled, ?Should?ve known, a Kage Bunchin.?​ 

Walking down the sterile hallways of the Konoha Hospital, a tall figure clothed in white robes and a white hat with red trim walked happily down the hallway. As he passed by a doctor and a nurse outside a patient?s room, they stop give a quick bow, ?Rokudaime-sama? The figure waved to them in acknowledgement.​When the Rokudaime Hokage arrived at room 301, he gently knocked on the door. And inside, a tired woman?s voice could be heard, ?Come in.? Inside on the hospital bed was Sakura Haruno who was lying on the bed visibly exhausted. She looked over at her new visitor and enthusiastically greeted him with her remaining energy, ?Hi, Naruto.?​Naruto took off his Hokage hat and placed it on a nearby table and walked over to Sakura with a bouquet of flowers in his other hand, ?How are you feeling??​?Tired,? she put her hand on her pregnant belly and looked down with a motherly gaze, ?The little one here gave another false alarm.?​The blonde chuckled, ?Persistent isn?t he?? ​Sakura looked up with her own mischievous smirk, ?Just like his father.? Then she noticed the flowers in his hand, ?Those for me??​?Of course,? he happily responded. Then Naruto placed the bouquet in a vase on the table next to Sakura?s hospital bed. ​But as he was doing so, she noticed his smile disappeared, ?You got the news from Sasuke-kun, didn?t you??​Naruto knew he couldn?t hide anything from Sakura after all these years, they knew each intimately. He nodded and turned to look out the window to gaze at the near-full moon, as it took over for the sun. ?Yeah, Sasuke told me that Iwagakure was destroyed. And it?s heading this way.?​Sakura?s face grew pale at the news. But then color returned to her face as she beamed a smile of confidence at him, ?I know you will stop it.? Naruto turned around and couldn?t help but to smile back with his trademark grin.​But before he could respond, a foot tapping by the doorway caught their attention. A familiar voice angrily called out, ?Visiting Hours ended a half-hour ago, Naruto!? Ino Yamanaka stood there at the doorway with her arms crossed and scowled at the young Hokage. When Naruto tried to say something, she marched over and forcibly grabbed his arm and started dragging him out into the hallway, ?Hokage or not, your time is up!? ​Naruto quickly grabbed his hat on the way out and hastily said to Sakura, ?Eh, I?ll see you later, Sakura-chan!? Sakura chuckled as he disappeared around the corner and down the hallway.​Ino could be heard scolding him down the hall, ?Honestly, what kind of Hokage are you?? ​*<Part 1 End> *​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 2:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 2:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto tetchily exited the Konoha Hospital and grumbled to himself, ?That woman.  What?s her problem??   

	?Ino kicked you out again, didn?t she?? said Shikamaru Nara as he nonchalantly leaned against the Konoha Hospital wall.

	Naruto grumbled incoherently.

	?Ah, don?t blame her.  She?s just worried about Sakura.?  Shikamaru got up and started walking alongside Naruto as the two walked down the street, ?Did you get the report from Sasuke??

	A look of concern appeared on the young Hokage?s face, ?Yeah, it?s as bad as we thought.  He said it will be here in three days?.

	Shikamaru looked at Naruto in shock, ?Three days??  He sighed, ?Man, this is very troublesome.?

	?We need to do something,? Naruto continued walking.

	?You need to evacuate the villages between here and that thing.   If it?s bad as reports say, it will cause problems for everyone,? He looked up towards the stars, ?There should be enough Genin teams to handle the warnings?, replied Shikamaru.  

	Naruto looked at Shikamaru with a look of concern, ?Think you can come up with a plan to stop it?? 

	Shikamaru quietly thought for a second, ?I don?t know.   We haven?t found anything that could help us out.  And it will be suicidal to face that thing head-on.?

	The two turned the corner, approaching the Ichiraku Ramen shop, ?Well, maybe something will pop in my mind after eating some Ramen,? the blond leader chortled.

	 ?Eh, I?ll just head home?, replied Shikamaru.  ?Dinner should be ready about now.   And if I?m late, I?ll never hear the end of it.?

	Naruto smirked mischievously, ?Say ?hi? to Temari-san for me.?   As that was said, Shikamaru waved his left hand in the air in acknowledgement as he walked off.

	Finally, the moment he?s been waiting for all day, a nice hot bowl of some freshly made ramen to end his eventful day.  Teuchi, though getting on in years, still continued making his famous ramen for Naruto as if time had never passed.  ?Ah, Hokage-sama, welcome!  The usual??

	?Of course!?  Naruto enthusiastically responded.    He took off his Hokage hat and placed it on the counter.  His mouth began watering as the smell of the Pork Ramen made its way to his nose.  All he could think of is ramen and more ramen. 

	Another customer appeared from behind the Ichiraku banner and is quickly welcomed by Teuchi.  The blond leader turned around to see it was.   ?Ah, Hinata.?

	Hinata blushed as she knowingly ran into Naruto and sat down next to him.   She ordered the same thing Naruto ordered, ?How are you tonight, Nar.?  She caught herself, ?Eh, Rokudaime-sama??

	Naruto smirked at her in response, ?Ah, everything?s okay?.   Then Naruto?s dinner was placed in front of him.

	?Enjoy,? enthusiastically said Teuchi.

	Hinata stared at Naruto with reverence as he happily ate his dinner.   Naruto was always oblivious to her staring.  She smiled and when her order was delivered, she gladly joined in.  After a few minutes, Naruto was on his third bowl and she was still halfway on her first.   She looked at her idol and worked up enough courage to ask him a question, ?Rokudaime-sama, would you like to have lunch at my place tomorrow??

	With a mouth full of Noodles, Naruto looked at Hinata.   She sat there blushing as he worked down the noodles.  ?Okay,? he responded.  

	The young Kunoichi beamed a smile at the acceptance and returned to eating her meal.  One eye keeping an eye on Naruto at all times.

	Naruto worked down five bowls and decided he was done for the night.  He patted his stomach in delight and got up to pay.   Teuchi thanked him and the young leader grabbed his Hokage hat, said goodbye to Hinata, and then began walking home.   In spite the wonderful meal he just had he couldn?t stop thinking about was on the way, the demon was coming to Konoha and he had to find a way to stop it.    Naruto walked up the steps to the top of the Administration building and gazed at the Hokage monument just like his predecessors.   Though dark he could still see the monument being illuminated enough in the moonlight and he reminisced what his predecessors would have done in such a situation.    Perhaps a good night?s sleep an idea will pop in his mind.   So he stretched out his arms and made his way home.

*<Part 2 End>*​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 3:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 3:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



A violent tremor woke Naruto up from the middle of a peaceful slumber, ?Eh, what was that??  He drowsily scanned his bedroom in bewilderment and witnessed a second tremor shake his home.  Pictures of his friends and family danced towards the edge of the dresser and eventually falling onto the floor.  The shattering of the glass fully awoke the sleepy Hokage as he finally realized something was wrong.  Naruto got out of bed and walked over to the fallen picture of Team Seven and kneeled down to it pick up.  His heart skipped a beat when he noticed the glass had shattered on top of Sakura?s picture, meaning something ominous was happening to her.   

Outside there was a blinding flash and his home shook once more, this time from powerful explosions.  Debris of various sizes began raining on top of his home, getting Naruto?s full attention.  He rushed onto his deck and was startled to see his beloved Konoha up in flames.  Below, panicking mothers ran away from the devastation with their weeping children in tow.  Above, Leaf shinobi rushed valiantly towards the unknown as they jumped from roof top to roof top.

Then Naruto saw it, silhouetted among the flames was a giant demon swinging its mighty claws at the numerous Konoha shinobi, swatting them like flies.  It?s deep voice gleefully enjoying the destruction it caused, ?Kukuku?.  Nearby buildings were obliterated like they were mere children?s toys and nearby carts flew as if they were made of paper. Smoke billowed from the destroyed homes and businesses which blackened out the morning sky.  Worst of all was the sight of the bodies of his closest friends, laying dead:  Kiba, Lee, Neji and even Sasuke.  Naruto was in a panic, ?How could this happen??  His breathing grown more intense as he got closer and closer to the carnage, ?Why didn?t anyone wake me up??

But as he leapt onto the roof of his old home, he heard someone shriek ahead.  His eyes dilated as his heart skipped a beat, ?Sakura!?  With everything he had, Naruto rushed to save her from the creature.  No matter how hard he tried, he wasn?t fast enough.  The demon inched towards her and relished every moment of frightening the young kunoichi, ?Kukuku,? it chuckled again malevolently.  Sakura tightened her protection of the bundle in her arms and backed up helplessly against a nearby damaged building.  She was trapped and there was no way to escape.  The evil spirit inched closer and closer, elated with her fear as it raised its right claw high into the air.  Sakura cried with all her might, ?NARUTO!?

Naruto jumped into air towards the demon with the Rasengan in his right hand and threatened the demon, ?Leave her alone!?  The creature turned its head at the incoming Hokage and grinned maliciously.  But while he was in mid-air, everything seemed to slow down as he helplessly watched the Demon?s smile turned into a hateful scowl as it swung its claw towards Sakura in slow motion.  She cried with the most blood-chilling scream and then she disappeared from sight.

He landed on what remained of the roof of the Ichiraku Ramen shop and couldn?t help but stand there petrified, for the young Hokage knew he was too late.  The demon contemptuously laughed again, ?Kukuku.  You were too late, oh mighty Hokage-sama?.  Naruto?s anger began to peak at the loss of Sakura, and he attempted to summon the strength of the Kyuubi, but oddly it was not responding.  ?You can?t control a power you do not have,? said the demon as it started dispersing into a blood red mist, which menacingly swirled high above Naruto?s head.

The blond shinobi leader jumped down by the pile of debris where Sakura once was and hastily threw the pieces one by one to the side, rushing to unbury her.  When he finally found her, his heart was distraught at the sight of Sakura?s motionless body, covered in blood.  Her beautiful jade eyes were still wide open in terror.  But what Naruto saw in her arms caused him to drop to his knees in tears.  No matter how hard he tried, tears flowed from his eyes like waterfalls.  This had to have been the most painful and tragic moment he had ever experienced.  Everything he worked hard to achieve was now gone:  his village, his friends, and his family.  All gone.

From above, the red mist chuckled malevolently as it began to slowly disperse, ?You could not save your village or those you love.?  He looked at the contemptuous beast with hate in his heart, but that quickly ended when his eyes opened wide in surprise as the red mist changed into an all too familiar shape, that of the Kyuubi.  ?Remember this day.  This is the fate of your village when I finally win,? said the Kyuubi as his image disappeared, its ominous laugh echoed though miles upon miles, ?Kukuku.?   


Naruto woke up in a cold sweat at the horrific nightmare he just had, his heart pounded fiercely as if he just had fought the entire world.  All he could do was to sit upright on the edge of his bed and take slow deep breaths, ?Was this a premonition??  He sat there thinking hard about the nightmare, but his shirt was beginning to bother him.  It was apparent that his nightmare was so intense that his shirt was soaked from sweating.  So the annoyed blonde took it off and placed it on the back a nearby chair to dry.  There was no way he could go back to sleep, for the nightmare had taken its toll. 

Opening the patio door the young Hokage stepped onto his deck to get a breath of fresh air and gazed upon the sleeping city.  It was reassuring to see that Konoha was safe and sound.  The night?s breeze cooled down Naruto and it felt very refreshing to him.  He leaned forward on the railing and gazed up into the clear night sky like a child seeing it for the first time.  A shooting star caught his attention as it streaked across the night sky.  It was as if a sign from above had given him a signal.  It was then determination set in.

Naruto walked inside and proceeded to his bathroom and took a quick shower.  Within minutes he was done and hastily marched into his bedroom and changed into a clean outfit.  Then he marched towards the front door and grabbed his Hokage Jacket and Hat off a rack that was next to it.  There was no sleep; he had some important planning to do. 

Within minutes Naruto arrived at his office and became very annoyed at the sight of the stack of documents waiting for him on his desk.  He grumbled, ?Eh, paperwork.?  As much as the rambunctious blonde hated the paperwork, it had to be done.  One by one, the documents were dealt with by a simple signature.  The documents he rejected ended up becoming target practice for the nearby trash can, which didn?t take long to overflow.  If people told him of this aspect of being Hokage a long time ago, he probably would?ve changed his mind.  He chuckled silently to himself, ?Na.?

After an hour, the paperwork was caught up and his eyes became very heavy.  Sleep deprivation was quickly catching up to him, but Naruto fought the temptation.  A plan had to be thought up and soon.  So the blonde leader grabbed a map of the Fire Country and unrolled it on top of the desk and stared at it.  He closed his eyes in silent mediation, and the meditation gave way to slumber.  Naruto?s head collapsed on the map and he was soundly asleep once more.

*<Part 3 End>*​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 4:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 4:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



	Tenchi and Chihiro walked down the hallway together with a handful of the afternoon paperwork for the Hokage.  It has been a good three years since the two of them had replaced Izumo and Kotetsu as the assistants.  Sometimes they enjoyed their work, and sometimes they dreaded it.  As they opened the door to the Hokage?s office, all they could do is look at each other with dissatisfaction on their face, knowing this is one of those mornings that they dreaded.  For they now had the privilege of waking up Naruto up from his all-nighter.  

	?It?s your turn to wake him up,? said Chihiro as she cunningly inched her way back into the hallway.  

	Tenchi looked over to his partner with an annoyed look on his face, ?You remember the last time we woke him up.  He wasn?t too happy.?

	Chihiro chortled, ?Well, he cheered up quickly enough when we offered to buy him Ramen.?

	The young Chuunin closed his eyes and nodded in agreement, ?Hmm, true enough.?   Courage now flowed throughout his body, ?Okay, I?ll do it!?   But before he proceeded forward, he looked at his partner and smirked mischievously, ?But you?re paying for half.?

	She took a second to think it over and sighed in defeat, ?Okay, fine.?   
	They simultaneously moved up to Naruto?s desk and quietly placed the papers to the side.   Tenshi then walked around the desk, carefully hoping not to run into anything and then took long deep breath as he begin whispering in his leader?s ear, ?Hokage-Sama, wake up.?  No response.  So he attempted again, and once more, no response.  Naruto was obviously in a deep sleep.  Tenshi shrugged at Chihiro and she encouraged him for one more try.  This time, he placed his hand on Naruto?s shoulder to jostle him a little as he whispered, ?Hokage-Sa??   Before he finished speaking, Naruto nearly jumped on his chair and knocked the young Chuunin flat on his rear.  Tenshi?s face was white with fear as if he was about to breath his last.

	His heart racing, Naruto looked around and saw Tenchi on the ground then he started cracking a smile, and then started laughing at him.  Naruto was confused, ?Huh, what?s so funny??  He turned his head to ask Chihiro, and she started cracking up as well, but retained enough composure as she pointed to her cheek.  The Rokudaime Hokage then realized that the map he was reading a few hours ago was stuck to his cheek.  He pulled it off and joined in the laughter.


	Numerous kunai with explosive notes flew into the air impacts in the side of a giant leg, then they simultaneously explode, doing no damage to the massive object.  ?Gah, nothing,? says Tenten.

	Neji lands next to his teammate, ?We must buy a few more minutes for the Genins to finish evacuating that village.?

	Frustration begins to show on Tenten?s face, ?But we aren?t putting a dent in that thing!?   

	Rock Lee declares out loud, ?We must!   And we will!?  Then he begins a renewed sprint towards the behemoth.

	Tenten summoned a couple of high-explosive bombs from her special arsenal and threw them at the giant, ?Too bad Sasuke-kun had to return to the village.  We could use his help about now.?

	?It doesn?t matter, he isn?t here.  Concentrate on the now, Tenten,? replies Neji as he quickly analyzes with his Byakugan and noticed something new that he missed before.  ?What the? It can?t be?..?


	Standing on the shoulder of the great Demon, stood an all too familiar person. ?Your attacks are pointless.  No matter what you do, you cannot defeat the great Demon of Hell, ?said  Kabuto as he laughed maniacally.  As he said that, the nine eyes of the Demon converged to where Team Hyuuga stood and it slowly opened it?s giant mouth to reveal a powerful beam of light shot that shot forth and penetrated deep into the ground ahead of them.

	Neji slid to a stop as rocks from the explosion landed around him, ?That was close!?

	Kabuto vindictively grinned, ?That is your only warning.  Tell Naruto-kun that my Master looks forward to meeting him.?

	The radio crackles to life in Neji?s ear and one of the Genin teams reports that the village is now clear, ?Lee, Tenten, let?s go!?

	Lee enthusiastically replied, ?Right!?  Then the three Jounin disappeared in a cloud of smoke bombs.

	The giant demon came to a stop at the outskirts of the small farming village and spoke with a booming voice, ?Kabuto, find Sasuke Uchiha and eliminate him.  He will interfere with my plan in regaining the Kyuubi no Youko.?

	Kabuto faced the demon and bowed, ?Of course.?   Then he disappears in a cloud of smoke.	


	Back in Konoha, it was soon approaching noon and Naruto had just completed the piles of paperwork that he been working on all morning.  Chihiro poked her head in the door, ?Sir, wasn?t you supposed to have lunch at Lady Hinata?s residence today??   

	Naruto had forgotten about the plans and quickly stood up, ?Ah, that?s right!?    He quickly grabbed his hat and started hastened out of his office.   But suddenly he stopped next to his assistant, ?Chihiro, alert me if news arrive.?

	?Aye,? said the young assistant as she watched the Rokudaime Hokage begin his travel to the Hyuuga compound, for his appointment.

*<Part 4 End>​*


​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 5:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 5:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto impatiently tapped on the table in rhythmic fashion as he waited for lunch to be served.  The waiting was starting to feel like an eternity, especially when he kept glancing at the clock.  Now of all things, his stomach was beginning to grumble fiercely.  All he could do to divert his attention was to look intently at the collection of Hyuuga portraits and artwork on the walls.  But even that wasn?t any help, the hunger was great and all Naruto could think about was a nice big bowl of Ichiraku Pork Raman.

His mouth began to water, ?Ah, Ramen.?  Naruto could wait no longer and had to get something to eat.  As if on cue, Hinata Hyuuga entered the dining room, dressed in an exquisite lavender kimono.  Naruto?s was thunderstruck, ?You look really nice, Hinata.?

	Hinata kept her composure, but inside she greatly treasured the complement.  Keeping focused with carrying the serving trey to the table, the young heiress skillfully kneeled down next to it and begins serving lunch.  In traditional fashion, she handed Naruto a tea cup and filled it with green tea.  He was in awe; this was the first time anyone did something like this for him.  Then Hinata lifted the cover on top of the serving trey, revealing to Naruto a bowl of homemade Raman.  

Naruto?s eyes grew big and a giant smile appeared, ?Raman!?   His waiting was vindicated; it was now time to satisfy his hunger.  Clasping his hands together he joyfully cried out, ?Itadakimasu!?

	As soon as the eager blond split apart the chopsticks, the clitter-clatter of rushing footsteps on the hardwood floor got the attention of the two shinobi.  Chihiro startled both Hinata and Naruto as she barged into the dining room, ?Naruto-sama, you must head to the hospital immediately!  Sakara-sensei has gone into labor!?

	?What!? said Naruto as he jumped up at the news; this was something he was anxiously waiting to happen for quite sometime.  He looked down at the bowl of Raman in disappointment, ?Sorry, Hinata.  I?ll have to come back later.?  He beamed a smile at her, ?Mind keeping it warm for me??  Hinata nodded as her idol ran out the door.  Once she was alone, the Hyuuga heiress sighed silently to herself in disappointment.



Naruto darted out the Hyuuga compound with everything he had, rushing to the Konoha Hospital.   He was greatly concerned about Sakura, for he remembered Tsunade?s tale of the day of his birth and house his mother, Kushina, died shortly after he was born.  Ever since then, that image stuck in his mind.  He dreaded the thought of losing another person he cared about.

	Within minutes, Naruto busted into the delivery room crying, ?Sakura-chan!?     

	On the delivery table, the pink-haired Kunoichi turned her head to see who it was, ?Naruto!?  

	Standing alongside Sakura in surgical attire was Sasuke Uchiha smirking right at the newcomer, ?Sasuke?  Aren?t? you supposed to be out on a mission??

	But before Sasuke could answer, a very angry Ino Yamanaka appeared from underneath Sakura?s surgical sheet, ?Naruto!  What are you doing in here??   She heatedly marched over to him, ?This is a delivery room!   You can?t come in here with that dirty outfit of yours??   Before she could escort him out, Sakura cried out in intense pain, it was another contraction.  Ino sighed and let Naruto go, ?Okay, you can stay.?  Then pointed firmly at him, ?But you better stay out of my way!  Got it??  Naruto innocently nodded in response.

	After the contraction subsided, the young Hokage walked over to Sakura?s side and stood opposite of Sasuke, ?How you doing, Sakura-chan??

	Still catching her breath, Sakura turned her head a little towards him, ?I?m fine.?  Then another contraction hit, she gritted her teeth in obvious pain.

	Ino spoke from underneath the sheet, ?It?s not too much longer, Sakura.?

	The contraction subsided once more and she panted from exhaustion.   Naruto took a nearby towel and patted Sakura?s forehead dry.  She turned her head to the left and smiled, ?I?m glad you?re here.?  Still smiling, she turned to the right towards Sasuke, ?Both of you.?  Then she stretched out both her arms to hold both their hands.  Another contraction struck, and Sakura closed her hands into a tight grasp, crushing both Naruto?s and Sasuke?s hands.  The two powerful shinobi were in so much pain, they couldn?t even give out the slightest cry.  They tried their darnedest to get out of their teammates powerful grasp, but to no avail.

Sakura?s mood abruptly soured and became very temperamental.  She first pulled in Sasuke right in her face and shouted at him, ?Why did you have to leave the village to be with Orochimaru?  Huh??  For the first time in a long time, Sasuke Uchiha was fearful for his life and struggled furiously, trying to escape from Sakura?s powerful grip.  Sakura continued, ?No, you had to go get all powerful!  And we had to spend our youth looking for your sorry ass!  But oh no, when we finally caught up to you, you didn?t want to come home!?

Naruto chuckled at Sakura?s verbal assault on Sasuke, which eventually drew her attention to the foolhardy hero, ?What you laughing at??  She let go of Sasuke and he took the opportunity to get out of arm?s reach.  Her anger was great and Naruto knew he was in trouble as the pink-haired Kunoichi pulled him down into her face, ?What you laughing at?  How in the world an idiot like you managed to become a Hokage?  HUH??  When Naruto thought he was done for, another powerful contraction hit Sakura and she let go.  Like Sasuke, he quietly backed away, babying his sore hand.   

	Ino shouted from under the sheet, ?Almost there!  Push!?

	Sakura, still temperamental shouted back, ?I AM PUSHING, INO-PIG!?

	Ino obviously was not happy to hear that and appeared from under the sheet, ?Shut up, forehead!   I?m helping you deliver your baby!?

	Sakura struggled in pushing out the baby, and then it was over as fast as it begun.  The pain subsided and the young kunoichi?s mood quickly returned to normal.  Sweat poured all over her face and fatigue was obvious.  But she managed to get out the biggest smile she has ever had.

Ino had successfully pulled out the newborn and quickly cleaned it.  Anxiety finally was broken when the sound of an infant?s cry broke the silence in the room.  The blond kunoichi?s face appeared over the sheet with slight tears of joy in her eyes, ?It?s a boy!? 

	Naruto practically shouted in joy and ran over to Sasuke and started hugging him, ?Ah, ha.  I told ya!?  Sasuke actually managed to smile, for they both witnessed a new life into the world.  He joyfully turned to Sakura, ?Way to go, Sakura-chan!?   For a moment, seeing Naruto dance around made her wish she had Naruto?s vigor.

	While they were congratulating one another, Ino was busy cutting the baby?s umbilical cord and began cleaning up the infant.  Then she began announcing the measurements, ?Seven Pounds, Seven ounces.  And eighteen inches long.?   Naruto obviously didn?t understand anything Ino just said, but he still was thrilled.  She caringly wrapped the young newborn in a nice warm blanket and tenderly carried him in her arms, ?Aww, he?s so beautiful.?  Ino walked over to Sakura and carefully placed the newborn in his mother?s arms, ?He looks like just like you.?   

	Tears rolled down Sakura?s face as she lovingly cradled the infant in her arms, ?Hi, there little one.  I?m your mommy.?  The infant naturally knew who she was and stopped crying.  He even appeared to smile back at her, ?He?s smiling,? she commented tenderly.  Then a bout of soft chuckles filled the room.

	Naruto curiously stuck his head over Sakura?s shoulder, ?Wow, so small.?   For a moment, Naruto wondered if this was like when he was born.  He gingerly waved at the infant, ?Hi there.?  

	The new mother turned her head towards the two spectators, ?Would you two like to hold him??   Both Naruto?s and Sasuke?s faces turned white and they looked at each other in panic.

	A nurse softly enters the room and walks over to Naruto and whispers in his ear, ?Hokage-sama.  Nara Shikamaru has requested you and Sasuke Uchiha?s presence.  He says it?s urgent!?   
	?Sorry Sakura-chan, gotta go,? quietly says Naruto.  The two immediately waved goodbye and exited the room with tension beginning to fill the air.​
*<Part 5 End>​*


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 6:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 6:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wearily Shizune entered the meeting room with her arms full of paperwork and manages to stumble passed the gathering Jounin, “Eh, excuse me.”   As she apologized, she unintentionally bumped into Rock Lee from behind, nearly sending him flying into TenTen’s bosom, “Sorry!”  Off to the side, Kiba whispered to Shikamaru, Shino, and Chouji betting that Shizune would lose her footing and fall flat on her face before she made it to her seat.  Next to them, Neji scoffed as he knew the wager was obvious.  

	Shizune managed to find a clear path around the table and when the Jounin thought they were about to lose their bets, the heal of her shoe caught a snag in the carpet and papers go flying into the air.  Iruka arrived just in time and saved the clumsy Kunoichi from a nasty fall, “Close one!”  He straightens her up and she thanked him wholeheartedly.  Together they picked up the scattered papers.  Since Naruto took charge of Konoha as Rokudaime Hokage, both Shizune and Iruka took on the role as the Advisors and supported Naruto with the daily operations of the village.  Shizune mainly handles the diplomatic and economic aspects of the village, while Iruka kept an eye on the newer generation of Leaf Shinobi.

	While Kiba happily collected his earnings from the bet, Sasuke entered the room with a displeased look on his face.  They all knew something was bothering him, for the Uchiha rarely shown any kind of emotion.  Then Naruto entered the room with a look of seriousness upon his face and everyone gotten more concerned that things were worse than they thought, “Has everyone been briefed with the recent news?”

	“Yeah, they have,” Shikamaru responded.  He looked Naruto squarely in the eye, “But I don’t think you will like what we learned.”

	Naruto’s eyebrow crooked, “What is it?”  

	Shikamaru was not thrilled that he was the one to reveal the bad news, “It’s Kabuto Yakushi.  He is with that thing.”

	The room fell silent when the spy’s name was mentioned.  Naruto stood up in irritation, “Kabuto?”

	“Yeah, and that’s not all,” Shikamaru continued.  We got reports that he’s leading a large army of mercenaries, who happen to have a grudge against us.”  He sighed as he paused, “They should be here…tomorrow morning.”  Gasps abruptly filled the room.

	Naruto slammed his fist hard into the desk to the point it was obviously dented, “Great!”  He growled. 

	While Naruto was rambling, something walking by the door caught the attention of Iruka and Shizune.  At first, they suspected a spy eavesdropping on their meeting, but then they realized it wasn’t, for one of them was holding…. a baby?  Iruka held his forehead in embarrassment, “Ah, Naruto.”  Sasuke obviously knew what was going outside and sighed heavily when everyone’s attention started shifting outside.  

	Shikamaru became bothered, “Naruto, I know Sakura just had a baby and you’re practicing, but mind getting rid of the clones?  They’re distracting.”  Aside from Neji and Sasuke, everyone looked outside to see a couple of Naruto’s shadow clones outside, carrying a baby.  They started chuckling, which the clones were obviously not happy with, and within an instant the angry clones disappeared in a cloud of smoke.

	With a succinct cough to regain everyone’s attention, Shikamaru Nara continued, “With Kabuto and the remnants of the Akatsuki army now in play, things are going to get complicated.”  He walked up to a map of the area around the village and started examining it, “The first thing we need to do is set up defense perimeters,” he pointed at different spots on the map, “Neji’s team will act as the main force with my team providing overwatch,” Shikamaru moves to off the side, “Kiba’s team will cover the flank and take out anyone who managed to get passed us.”

	He continued, “In case our defenses should break, the traps we set in these locations should buy us enough time to regroup and counterattack.”   The young Nara sighed, “If that doesn’t work, then the Gates is our last line of defense.  Hopefully we can stop them before it gets to that point.”

	Naruto liked the plan, “Okay, best we get moving then.”  He stood up and raised his arm, “Everyone!  Go!”  All the shinobi but Iruka, Shizune, Sasuke and Shikamaru instantly disappeared.  The young Hokage walked up, “Think this will work?”   

	“It better be,” Shikamaru responded.  

	The blond leader began walking out the door, “Where you going?”   Asked Iruka.   

	“I got something I must take care of, first,” Naruto responded.



	A few hours had passed since the meeting and the young Rokudaime Hokage gradually made his way down the Konoha Hospital hallway with a bouquet of flowers in his hand.  Thoughts raced within his mind of the upcoming battle and debating if he should let Sakura know or not.    Outside the Hospital’s window, children playfully ran by, oblivious of the battle to come.  Naruto knew that he had to protect this village, no matter the cost. 

	He found Sakura’s room and knocked on the door.   On the other side, a young cheerful voice beckoned him inside, “Come in!”

	Naruto nervously opened the door and quietly steps inside, “Hi, Sakura-chan.”  Seems he wasn’t the first to bring her flowers, all around the room was flowers from all her friends and admirers.  So much, he was starting to think he was in the Yamanaka Flower Shop than the Konoha Hospital.

	Sakura noticed Naruto being awestruck at the sheer number of flowers in the room and lightheartedly said, “Oh, everybody dropped by.”  Then she saw the bouquet in his hand and smiled, “Those for me?”

	The young Hokage snickered, “Yeah.”   Smiling, he added, “How are you?”

	“I’m fine,” the young mother responded as she gently stroked the infant’s head.

	As he got closer to hand Sakura the bouquet, Naruto became embarrassed when he saw Sakura in the middle of nursing the newborn.  He averted his eyes, “Ah, I can come back when you’re done.”

	Sakura stopped him, “That’s okay.”  She looked down at her infant with a maternal smile, “Don’t be shy.  Come closer and say hello.”

	Naruto inched closer and saw the infant suckling away, “Hi there.”   He was fascinated of the miracle of life, “Wow.  He’s almost as big as your boobs, Sakura-chan.”

	She twitched at his comment and was clearly annoyed at what was just said and scowled, “What, what did you just say?”  

	Realizing he unknowingly angered Sakura, he quickly apologized, “Sorry, Sorry!   I didn’t mean it that way.”

	The new mother quickly calmed down, she knew Naruto didn’t mean it as an insult.  But she didn’t want him to forget it either, “Well, don’t let it happen again.”  She winked at him.

	Naruto replied innocently, “Of course, Sakura-chan.”

	After that close call, he decided to give Sakura a little bit of privacy and walked over to the hospital window.   Down below, the children were still playing with one another in the street and Naruto’s expression turned melancholy.  The pink-haired Kunoichi knew him long enough to know something amiss, “It’s about the Kabuto and the Demon, isn’t it?”

	Surprise filled his eyes, “How did you….”

	“Sasuke-kun dropped by a while ago and told me everything,“ answered the young Kunoichi.

	Naruto chortled quietly, “Should’ve known you’ve found out.”  His gaze shifted to the young mother, “I didn’t want to trouble you.” 

	She was grateful that he didn’t want to upset her, “Its okay.  It’s just that I worry about you sometimes.  You’re under a lot of stress lately and right now, you’re bearing the weight of the world on your shoulders.”   With her free hand, she placed it on Naruto’s shoulder and brought the blonde closer, “You know I’m here if you ever need me.”

	Naruto was very appreciative and put his hand on hers, “Thank you, Sakura-chan.”  With renewed vigor and one less concern off his mind, he got up off the edge of the bed, “I got to go.”  

	“Naruto, be careful out there.  Okay?”   She implored him.

	He brightened up for a moment and gave his trademark grin, “Of course!”   The door opened and the air currents from the hallway grabbed a hold of the Hokage’s robe and caused it fluttered vigorously as destiny asserted itself.   Naruto waved goodbye and disappeared out of sight.​
*<Part 6 End>*​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 7:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 7:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



On top of the village barrier wall, a very confident Rokudaime Hokage leans against the railing and takes a deep breath, enjoying the crisp morning air.  From above, he watches the Konoha Shinobi work vigorously in putting the finishing touches on the last of the village?s defenses, before the light of a new day shows itself over the distant horizon.  They all knew that this day would be Konoha?s most memorable, since the attack of the Nine-Tailed Fox so many years ago.

	Naruto?s Hokage coat fluttered in the wind as he watched the first light appear over the horizon, ?Its first light.  They will be attacking soon,? Naruto calmly said to Shikamaru as the grumpy shinobi walked up along side. 

	 ?Yeah,? replied Shikamaru as he reached for the radio control around his neck, ?Neji, commence operations.?

	Neji?s faint voice could be heard over the static, ?Roger.? 

	The young Nara tightly grabbed the rail in anxiety, ?I better get down there.  Things are going to get nasty real quick.?   

	Naruto turned towards his friend, ?Watch your back.?

	Shikamaru turned with an optimistic smile, ?Yeah.?  Then he leapt over the guard rail and disappeared into the forest below.

	A distant explosion caught the young Hokage?s attention, the battle had officially begun.    The radio started crackled to life as news was relayed from one team to another that the scouts had found the incoming Akatsuki Army, and the scouts warned that their enemy was rapidly heading towards their home.  Remorse ran throughout Naruto?s body as he blamed himself for this war.  It was he who brought down the Akatsuki leadership and left the remnants of the organization intact.  And now many Konoha shinobi may pay for that mistake.


	Below, Konohamaru and his teammates whisked the last of the young and elderly beyond the safety of the village gates.  They knew time was short and they themselves were anxious to join in, ?Come on, hurry!?  As the last civilian made it past the gate?s threshold, a powerful explosion from afar got their attention.  The trio gazed at the plume of smoke as it slowly ascended into the air.  While they focused on the plume, nobody noticed a single ANBU operative dart past them as the gate closed.


	Within seconds after the explosion, a powerful shockwave hit the Konoha barrier wall and causes Naruto to fight for balance as his coat flapped around vigorously.  He knew that it was a sign that Neji?s team of elite Konoha shinobi had finally engaged the enemy.  The young Hokage was utmost confident in his shinobi.  It wasn?t the army that concerned him, but the very demon that was now beginning to become visible over the horizon.  At the rate it?s traveling, it will be in range within a half an hour.   


From the command center below, Shikamaru was busy barking orders to the various teams in advancing to their opponents or have teams cover the Medic Nins as they made their way to the wounded.  Already, the first casualties were arriving and Ino was busy rendering first aid.  Genin teams ran back and forth in aiding the Medics by carrying the worst of the wounded to the Konoha Hospital where they would get proper treatment.


	Inside the Konoha Hospital, scrambling footsteps woke Sakura from her nap.   Nurses down the hall could be heard talking about an explosion in the forest.  Immediately the pink-haired kunoichi got out of bed and opened the curtains to see a pillar of smoke beginning to dissipate from the forest winds.  Right away the she knew that the Battle of Konoha had begun, ?Chihiro.?

	Her student appeared from nearby, ?Yes, Sakura-sensei??    

	Sakura walked over behind the changing partition and succinctly gave her instructions with a resolute tone, ?Protect the baby.? 

	Chihiro obediently responded, ?Yes, Sakura-sensei.?

	Dressed in her shinobi outfit, Sakura emerged with a powerful look of determination in her eyes as she tightened her gloves, ?I?m going out to help.?


	As the young Rokudaime Hokage continued to watch the explosive battle from afar, a single ANBU soldier stealthily appeared from behind and suddenly thrusted his Kunai into the back of his target, only to see it disappear in a cloud of smoke, ?Kage Bunshin!?  Surprise struck the assassin and it quickly realizes it was mistake and jumped to safety.

	A voice cried out from the shadows, ?Behind you!?   As the assassin turned towards the voice, he was quickly greeted by a powerful punch to the mask by one Naruto Uzumaki.  The punch propelled his victim down hundreds of feet below, landing violently on a nearby roof.  Dazed, the assassin tried to get up and was greeted by cracking knuckles of the very Hokage who he just tried to kill, ?Kabuto?.

	Kabuto Yakushi snickered behind the cracked mask, ?You?ve improved quite a bit, Naruto-kun.?  He took off the mask, to reveal an all too familiar serpentine face, ?I forgot how clever you were.?  A malevolent grin appeared on the spy?s face, ?But not clever enough!?   Snakes appeared from the ground and wrapped tightly around the young Hokage, ?Afraid this is it, Naruto-kun.?   The snakes bit into their captive and he disappeared in a cloud of smoke, ?Should?ve known,? Kabuto sighed.

	?Never underestimate a Hokage, Kabuto,? declared Naruto as more Kage Bunshin appeared around the spy.

	The spy taunted his prey as he stood up, ?Come now, Naruto-kun.  Surely a Hokage should have more Jutsus in their inventory than this.?   

	Naruto?s Kage Bunshin smirked in unison and one of them spoke for them, ?I don?t think I need anymore than this to handle you.?

	Kabuto grew greatly annoyed as his eyes narrowed with great abhorrence, ?Oh, I think you will regret that.?  He leapt high into the air and unlocked the tiger seal, to reveal a Katon Jutsu that simultaneously dispelled the many Kage Bunshin that once surrounded him.  When he landed, he calmly used his senses to locate his prey and shouted out, ?Found You!?   

	A giant snake appeared out of the ground and quickly wrapped around a neighboring building and destroyed it as it constricted.  The building?s demolition caused Naruto to leap in the air where Kabuto returned the punch that he only received moments ago.  Naruto fell backwards and quickly ingested by the very snake that drove him out of hiding.

	Inside Naruto chuckled at this nostalgic view, ?He?s got to be kidding.?  Chakra accumulated in his palm and within moments the trademark Jutsu was complete.  The determined blonde thrusted the spinning ball of chakra against the snake?s throat, ?RASENGAN!? 

	Kabuto chuckled as the snake exploded.  Quickly he greeted the emerging Hokage with the sword of Kusanagi that he obtained from his assimilation of Orochimaru?s former body.  As the sword grew towards the heart of his quarry, something collides with it and stabs harmlessly into the ground.  

	A voice off to the side calmly calls out, ?I don?t think so.?  ​
*<Part 7 End>*​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 8:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 8:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Abhorrence filled the assassin’s eyes as he immediately recognized the voice and quickly retracted the sword back into his gullet.  A depraved smile crept onto his face as if the great divine being answered his call for revenge, “My, my, quite the turn of events.”   Slowly he turned to the right and gazed up into the sun, to see his former associate standing atop a nearby telephone pole, “Right, Sasuke-kun?”   Kabuto snickered, “Though I was ordered to take down Naruto-kun, I was hoping I would get an opportunity to kill you first.”

	Sasuke calmly shunshins behind the eager spy, “Naruto, I’ll handle things from here.”

	Naruto nodded and disappeared in a cloud of smoke, much to the dissatisfaction of Kabuto, “That was a mistake, Sasuke-kun.”

	The Uchiha scoffed, “You were the one who made the mistake.  To think that you were not seen as you infiltrated the village.”

	The assassin’s serpentine eyes grew wide in disbelief then narrowed in contempt, “Always the observant one, aren’t you Sasuke-kun.”   He swiftly spun around to strike, but his target jumped away an instant before.

	 “You cannot fool these eyes, Kabuto.”



	Kabuto grinned, “Tsk, that’s only true if you see what’s coming.”   From behind, snakes burst out of the ground, only to narrowly miss Sasuke as he leapt into the air.   But the uncanny spy had predicted the move and joined him in mid-air with his chakra scalpel ready to strike.  With only seconds to spare, Sasuke created his own chakra blade as the two collided.  The spy then noticed something was missing and grinned, “No more Cursed seal, eh.  Guess Sakura-san was successful in finding a cure for it.”  He moved face-to-face with Sasuke, “Too bad, without it you are at a major disadvantage.”

	Sasuke scoffed, “I don’t need the cursed seal to deal with you.”  With all his might he pushed himself away and then quickly rebounded off the wall with a Chidori to Kabuto’s heart.  The spy stood in shock as he looked down to see Sasuke remove his arm, “It’s over.”

	Blood flowed vigorously out of the wound and the white-haired assassin looked down in disbelief, “No, this can’t be.”  As he tried to move, all he could manage was a couple of staggered steps.  Then as the last bit of his life force left him, Kabuto collapsed on the ground.

	When Sasuke began walking away to join the battle outside the village, he suddenly felt extreme pain from his ankles and quickly lost his ability to stand, “What the?”

	From below, two hands let go and Kabuto emerged from the ground, “Going somewhere, Sasuke-kun?”   Sasuke couldn’t believe that he saw his enemy still alive, “Surprised?”  Kabuto chuckled, “That’s one trick I never shown you during your stay at the Sound.”  He walked around Sasuke while he lay on his side, “A favorite trick of mine.  Using corpses to fool my enemies.   It’s particularly handy when dealing with types that can see chakra.   See you can see the chakra, but to you it was a real body.” Snakes erupted from the ground and began wrapping around Sasuke, “Now, Sasuke-kun.”  He charges his chakra scalpels, “Your time has come.”

	A quick dash towards the entrapped prey and the chakra covered hand impales into the chest of the Uchiha and Sasuke cried in agony, much to Kabuto’s satisfaction.   But then the Sasuke disappears, “WHAT!”   He quickly scanned his surroundings and it finally stuck him, “Genjutsu!”   Promptly he brought his hands together and quickly gathered chakra, “KAI!”   Then the illusion faded to find Sasuke no where in site.

	Hidden in the shadows, Sasuke applauded the effort, “Impressive, Kabuto.” 	

	Kabuto knew he had to buy time until he could find Sasuke, so he decided to insult the Uchiha’s pride, “I’m surprised they forgave you so easily, after what you have done to them, Sasuke-kun.”   He turned around, scanning the buildings, “Especially after you killing Naruto-kun.”

	“Heh, I got tired of him following me,” Sasuke responded.   “So I agreed to return.”

	Finally locating Sasuke’s hiding spot, he threw a couple of shuriken, which harmlessly impacted against the side of the building.    He managed to flush out Sasuke, and the two flew and kunais clanged against one another.   Wood splintered around them from missed weapon strikes.   Then Kabuto charged his chakra scalpel once more and Sasuke powered up his Chidori and the two clashed, with one scoring a fatal hit and the two shinobi collapsed on the ground.



	The battle was beginning to bleak for the Konoha shinobi as they were heavily out numbered.   Smoke and dust from the fighting made it hard to see one another.  On the ground bodies from both sides were strewn all over, the shinobi continue their fighting.  Kiba shouted while Akamaru jumped on a former Rock Jounin, who that just threw a kunai unsuccessfully at his master, “We can’t hold them off much more, we are badly out numbered!”

	With a powerful Leaf Hurricane kick from Rock Lee sent two Rain Jounin flying hundreds of feet away, “We will continue to fight, even until we cannot fight any longer!”

	Very frustrated, Shikamaru throws a couple of shuriken into a heavy smoke cloud, apparently hitting his target as it screamed in pain, “Heh, easy for you to say.”   He glances about, “Man, where the hell is Naruto?”


	All of a sudden, one of the mercenaries on top of a tree shouted out with all his might, “Retreat!   If you value your lives, retreat now!”    The Konoha shinobi stood in silence as their enemies began retreating.  For a retreat when winning was highly unexpected.  

	Bewildered Kiba inquired, “Why are they retreating?”

	“I have no idea,” replied Shikamaru.  He too was confused, and was even more puzzled why they left their injured behind.  

	Something caught Neji’s attention with his Byakugan and his eyes widened in horror as he saw inhuman levels of chakra appearing over the horizon.   He cried at the top of his lungs, “We need to get out of here, NOW!”   Then grabbed an injured shinobi at his feet and proceeded to withdraw.

	Lee asked his teammate, “What’s wrong?” 

	Neji turned his head as he lept away, “It’s the Demon, it’s here and it’s about to attack us!”  Not questioning Neji’s intelligence, everyone grabbed whoever they can help and began following the young Hyuuga.  From far away, the demon finished collecting the chakra and Neji knew the inevitable, “We aren’t going to make it!”

	As the demon fired his massive chakra beam at the defenseless Konoha shinobi, thousands of Naruto’s appeared along side everyone and grabbed them.  An instant before the beam struck the forest, everyone disappeared.  The blast created a colossal explosion that obliterated anything within range and momentarily blinded all who saw it.

	When all had seemed lost, thousands of Naruto’s safely appeared at the outskirts of the village and unloaded their cargo of Konoha shinobi and injured mercenaries.   One by one the shadow clones disappeared.   Shikamaru looked up, “Well, about time you appeared!”

	The young Rokudaime Hokage was slightly embarrassed, “Sorry, had a little business to take care of.”   He jumped down alongside his old friend, “Think you can handle things from here?”

	A bit battered, Shikamaru shook off the pain, “Yeah, we’ll manage.”

	Naruto turned towards the giant demon and gave a heated stare, “Now is my turn.”   He performed a seal, then space quickly warped ahead, “Hiraishin no Jutsu!”   Then he was gone in an instant.


	Kabuto’s face was in shock as he looked down to see Sasuke’s hand through his chest, “It’s not possible.”   He slowly looked up to see Sasuke smirking at him, “I supposed to be……”   Then the last bit of life former spy and it fell lifelessly onto the ground.

	An exhausted Sasuke Uchiha sat down on the ground and took a much needed deep breath.  He was pleased that what was left of Orochimaru, was finally gone for good.

	The clatter of footsteps behind him got his attention and Sakura came running up, “Sasuke-kun, you okay?”

	He chortled, “Yeah.”  The pink-haired kunoichi got on her knees behind Sasuke and begin performing Medical Jutsu and healed the worst of the Uchiha’s wounds.   After several seconds of healing, “That’s enough, Sakura.” 

	She pushed him down as he tried to get up, “Bah, you’re not healed yet!”

	Stubborn as usual Sasuke persisted, “We got work to do.”

	The air was becoming thick with the scent of malicious chakra and the two immediately recognized the feeling.   Sakura grew frightened and turned to Sasuke in a panic, “Where’s Naruto?”

	For the first time, Sasuke was genuinely worried, “I don’t know.”​
*<Part 8 End> *​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 9:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 9:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto was dwarfed by the immense size of the Demon of Hell as he stood defiantly in front off it.  The malevolent chakra it emitted gave the young hero chills, but he knew intuitively that the village and perhaps the world depended on his victory this day.  With that thought in mind, Naruto cracked his knuckles as he was now ready for the greatest challenge of his life.

	With a booming voice the demon spoke, “I’ve been waiting for you, Fox.  Surrender yourself to me, and I will consider saving this village for last.”

	Determination filled Naruto’s eyes as he calmly sneered at the beast, “Oh, you’re not going to have a chance to you touch them.”

  	“So be it,” the creature spoke with great displeasure.  It lifted its foot high into the air and tried to stomp on the young blonde, only to find him dodging every move.

	Naruto dashes to the side and when the opportunity arisen, he brought his hands together, “Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!”  Then a single clone appeared and ran alongside the young Hokage.  As the two circled the monster, the clone started feeding chakra and together they created a powerful Rasengan.  When the jutsu was fully charged, the clone veered off to distract the demon while the original came in for the strike.  But as the soon as the Rasengan impacted on the skin of the Demon, it was shown to be ineffective.

	The demon laughed, “You think that Jutsu would have an effect on me?”   It turned around and quick succession stomped where the blonde once stood.

	Naruto grumbled to himself as he dodged the attacks, “If the Rasengan isn’t going to be effective, then I’ll have to use that Jutsu”.  Putting his hands together, he decides to create eight clones.  When they were in position, Naruto shouted, “NOW!”   Simultaneously, the three groups put their chakras together and a high pitch whistling broke the near silence.

	“Huh?  What is that noise,” the beast said as he looked at the groups.  But he wasn’t going to let them complete the jutsu and gathered chakra for a blast and immediately obliterates one group.  The beast’s head turned to fire on the second group and realized they were staying out of its line of sight.  As it turned to fire on the one group, it was unaware that the original group was keeping pace behind with the completed jutsu.

	Naruto took the newly created Fuuton: Rasenshuriken and leapt onto the back of the Demon and the jutsu quickly takes effect.  The powerful cyclonic winds swirled around and the giant screamed in intense pain.  What seemed like an eternity was over within minutes as the powerful jutsu’s effects faded.  Naruto was safely on the ground, exhausted with his right arm feeling somewhat numb.

	A loud roar came from the crater as the dust cleared to reveal the beast was fully intact and not very happy, “You!”  Chakra gathered in its mouth once more and fired it toward the gallant hero, who was now standing at the edge of the crater.  The beam hollowed out the ground where he was just standing and continued into the sky, obliterating the morning clouds.  However, the beam did not stop.  As the Demon of Hell lowered its head to sweep the forest, it found the second group of clones and destroyed them.

	The Young Rokudaime’s eyes grew wide that his most powerful attack was shrugged off like an insect.  He gave it everything he had and now the demon will surely murder everyone inside the village.   “Damn, I’m out of options.”	Naruto closed his eyes in concentration.

	The Kyuubi laughed from behind the bars of the prison, “I knew you would come to me, boy.


	Sasuke and Sakura rushed towards the fight as fast as they could travel.   Sakura knew that Naruto was in trouble and had to help him, no matter the cost.   But as they passed over Shikamaru, he shouted to them, “Hey, where you going?  It’s dangerous!”  

	Sakura shouted back with resolve in her voice, “I don’t care!”

	The Jounin put his hand up to his forehead, “Geez.”   Then the young Nara decided he better go along, or else he wouldn’t hear the last of it from everyone. 

	 “I’m coming too!” shouted a very defiant Konohamaru.

	Sakura looked back and smiled warmly.  She knew nothing would stop Konohamaru from helping.



	The Kyuubi bore it’s fangs in amusement, “You need me!”   His eyes grew wide in emphasis, “Now remove the seal and I will give you all my power!”

	Naruto knew deep down that the Kyuubi was right.   In order to defeat the Demon of Hell, he needed the full power of the demon fox, even if it means setting it free.  Something within was warning him it wasn’t a wise idea, but he had to do it.    Tautly, the young blonde walked over to the cage and reluctantly reaches for the seal to rip it off.  As his hand grower closer to the seal, the Kyuubi became more and more content that he was finally going to be free from his prison inside the youth.

	As he was about to touch the seal, an unfamiliar voice calmly calls out to Naruto from all around, “Naruto, don’t.”  He stops and scans all around to see who called out to him and saw nobody.   

	The Kyuubi’s eyes were wide in shock, he recognized the voice and hastily goads Naruto, “Do it, boy!  Or else everything you care about will be destroyed!”

	Once again, the calm voice calls out to Naruto, “Don’t do it, Naruto.  If you do it, everyone inside the village and everyone you care about will be killed.”   Naruto was torn if he should believe the voice or not and was beginning to remove a little bit of the gate’s seal.

	The Kyuubi angrily cried out, “Do it, boy!”   Naruto’s hand was firmly on the partly torn seal and once again paused.  “Release the seal!”  However, before he could make a decision, a hand tenderly grasps his wrist, much to the displeasure of the great fox, “Noooooooooo!   You cannot deny me my freedom!”

	Naruto turned his head to see whose hand was preventing him releasing the Kyuubi.   When he saw who it was, his eyes grew wide in amazement, he couldn’t believe who it was; it was the Yondaime Hokage himself!  “F..father?”

	Minato Namikaze smiled at his son and chuckled light-heartedly, “Well, that was close.”

	He couldn’t believe it, the Yondaime Hokage, his father was here right along side him.  “I thought you were dead?”

	Minato turned to Naruto and chuckled, “Well, technically I am.”   The Yondaime Hokage looked at the fuming Kyuubi and waved cheerfully towards it.  The mighty beast grumbled to himself in discontent.  Then his father continued, “I am part of the soul of your father, which remained to watch over you.”

	Naruto curiously replied, “Watch over me?”

	Minato and sighed with empathy in his voice, “Naruto, the Kyuubi is an unstoppable force.  If it should ever be set free, nothing in the world could stop him.  It was best that this creature of malice, rage, and hatred never should be set free once again in the world.  This creature is no better than the very demon you are now fighting.”  Minato turned to his son and placed his right hand squarely on Naruto’s chest, “Naruto, you have a power that can overcome the demons and save everyone.”   He looked into his son’s eyes, “You can do it.”

	He looked at his father in bewilderment, “How?” 

	“Your love can overcome the great beast and you can become something more.” 	 Minato turned to the Kyuubi, “You are the chosen one who will save everyone.  But in order to do that, you must overcome the spirit of malice.  If your spirit can overcome the beast, then you can gain his powers.   And with those powers, you can stop the Demon of Hell and save all who are precious to you.”   Minato frowned, “But there is a price to pay.”

	Naruto asked, “What price?

	The Sprit of Minato was saddened at what he had to say, “For you to use this great power, means you can no longer be human.”

	Naruto looked at the Kyuubi with a fierce look of determination, “What must I do?”

	“Now that you are ready, release the seal and prepare for the battle of wills within yourself,” said the Yondaime Hokage.

	The determined young hero walked up to the gate and fearlessly finished ripping off the seal that bound the Kyuubi for so many years, “Let’s go, Fox!”​

*<Part 9 End> *​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 10:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 10:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Splinters of light flew from the seal as it slowly disappeared into the ether.  Not hesitating for a moment, the Kyuubi violently swung open the cage door and lunged fiercely at Naruto, “_Foolish boy_!”   Within an instant, Naruto was trapped between the Kyuubi’s claws, bathed in a golden light as the beast began the take over of the young Hokage’s body.   Something the great fox longed to do, ever since Naruto stumbled into his prison so many years ago.

	Off to the side, Minato contemplated, “Who will win?   The Spirit of Malice?   Or the Will of Fire?”     

	The Kyuubi chuckled malevolently as Naruto struggled between his claws, “_You think you can defeat me, boy_?”   The golden glow between the claws grew more intense as the beast was confident he was going to win.

	Weakening, Naruto began to slump over, then he remembered Kakashi-sensei’s vow, “I won’t let my comrades die.”   Then he remembered Haku’s words, “When you have someone special you want to protect, only then you can become strong.”   Then his own father’s words to him only moments ago, “Your love can overcome the great beast and you can become something more.”

	Determination filled Naruto’s eyes as he knew that the village was counting on him to defeat the Demon of Hell, and not only them, but Sakura and her baby.  With his love for all which he cares, his strength grew exponentially and quickly began to overpower the demon fox.   Working his right arm free, Naruto placed his hand squarely on the Kyuubi’s nose, “I’m going to kick your big, furry ass!”

	The great fox became greatly agitated, “You think you can defeat me?   Then we shall see who which one of us will be the owner of this body.”   More power began flowing out the demon’s body into his palms in attempt to overwhelm Naruto.  Though the Kyuubi’s spirit was strong, Naruto’s spirit was stronger for the Will of Fire inside him burned brighter than the sun itself.   A light so bright that it overwhelmed the darkness the fox and began to break the spirit into red chakra bubbles.   The Kyuubi screamed in agony, “_Nooooooooooooooo_!” 

	Streams of the red chakra flowed out of the Fox and changed to a golden aura in mid-air, then began flowing inside Naruto.  The power of the chakra began to overwhelm the young Hokage as he threw his head back in pain, “Aaaahhh!”  Then as quickly as it started, the battle ended.  The Nine-Tailed Fox was no more and Naruto was now stronger than before.  With deep breaths, he clinched his fist in victory and felt his body tingle with the sensation of his new found power.

	Minato smiled happily, “I knew you could do it.  You take after your mother.” 

	“Mother, huh?” Naruto put his hands behind his head and chuckled happily.   Then he began wondering about his mother and his cheerfulness calmed down into melancholy, “I wish she was here.”

	His father walked up to him and calmly said, “She was never far from you.”   He points to the homemade patch that Naruto always worn.

	Naruto smiled serenely, “Somehow, I always knew.”

	The Spirit of Minato began to fade away.  But before he did, he put his hands on his son’s shoulders in praise, “Naruto, I’m proud of you.  You have grown to be a great Hokage and a great Hero.”

	Words he longed to hear all his life, his fathers praise.   Tears of joy began streaming down the young blonde’s cheeks, longing to have more time with his father, “Father!  Don’t go!”

	As the spirit disappeared from sight, he said one last thing, “Naruto, remember.  We will always be a part of you.  Now go save those you love.”

	Naruto once again was in the middle of the Konoha Forest with the Demon of Hell beginning to climb out of the pit.   The time was now or never, he had the full power of the Kyuubi, and knew that this going all-out, he wouldn’t be able to return.   But everyone was watching, and everyone was counting on him.  He was the Hokage of the Village Hidden in the Leaves.​

*<Part 10 End> *​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 11:*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 11:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



The young Rokudaime Hokage stood defiantly in front of the giant crater and watched the claws of the giant demon reach for the edge, as it feverishly struggled to climb out.  Naruto knew it was time and brought his hands together in summoning every ounce of chakra he could muster within his body.  As he did so, golden chakra exited and caused the winds to roar around him like a cyclone.  Dust and dirt from the ground swirled around him in little eddies, trees as far away as the walls of Konoha began to sway gently back and forth.

	Astonished at the power of Naruto’s chakra, Sakura and the others came to a halt.  They couldn’t believe the feeling they were experiencing as the power radiated through the air.  But Sakura felt this great force of chakra before and held her heart tightly in remembering that pain so long ago.  She quietly muttered to herself as tears began flowing out, “No, it can’t be.”  Sasuke overheard her and turned his head in concern.

	With the thrill of the moment, Konohamaru blurted out loud, “Is that Naruto-niichan?”

	The pink-haired kunoichi couldn’t take it any longer and started racing into danger.  Shikamaru shouted into the wind, “Sakura!  It’s too dangerous!”  

	Ignoring Shikamaru’s plea, Sakura ran as fast as she could into the cyclonic winds and cried at the top of her lungs, “_Naruto!  Don’t!_"

	In an instant, Sasuke shunshin’ed in front her and shook his head, “Sakura….”

	She angrily pleaded to Sasuke, “Please!  Don’t stop me!”  

	Sasuke looked sternly into her eyes and calmly said, “This is what Naruto wants.  This is something he has to do.”  Hearing that, the young kunoichi stopped struggling and collapsed on her knees in grief.

	From afar, Naruto heard Sakura’s plea and looked over his shoulders with a regretful smile upon his face.  He broke apart his hand sign to pause the transformation and took off the Shodai’s necklace.   Placing it against his heart one last time as if he was filling the crystal with his love, he looked down to which a single tear landed upon it.  With a whisper of farewell, he threw it towards the woman he always loved.

	With tears still flowing out of her eyes, Sakura looked up to see the necklace being tossed at her.  She caught it, knowing this was Naruto’s goodbye.  Shikamaru and Konohamaru looked at the young Kunoichi and they too began to feel remorse.


	Naruto resumed the transformation into the very creature that once was feared throughout the world, the same creature that attacked Konoha so many years ago.  Golden chakra continued to flow from his body and began soaring into the air, encircling him.  When it reached a certain level, it began to thicken into a barrier in which enveloped the young Hokage.   At that moment, everyone lost sight of their leader and immediately began fighting the winds as it intensified into a tempest. 

	Inside, the chakra began to take on the characteristics of the Kyuubi, but this time without the Demon Fox controlling him.  The transformation caused him to crouch onto all fours and the shroud began to form the nine tails, the claws, and finally the ears.  More and more chakra layered upon one another, the Fox grew in size until it was hundreds of feet tall.   The transformation was complete.

	Everyone watched in anxiety as the barrier stopped growing.   Suddenly there was a blinding flash of light and a powerful explosion that cleared the forest in all directions within a kilometer of where Naruto once stood.

	Konohamaru asked as the powerful shockwave passed by, “What happened?”

	Shikamaru replied, “Ah, I don’t know.   I – I don’t see him.”

	Sasuke calmly corrected them as he stood unphased in the intense winds, “He’s there.”	

	When the two regained their composure, they saw Sakura standing ahead of them, staring into where the barrier was just a moment ago.   Then something caught their eye as something moved in the smoke.   Gradually the smoke dispersed and then their eyes widen in horror, for now they were staring at the infamous Kyuubi no Youko as it roared angrily into the sky.   

	Sakura gazed upon the giant fox with remorse, “Naruto….”


	The Demon of Hell managed to climb out of the crater and now was staring face to face with the creature it sought, “Ku, so you decided to come out, eh?”

	With a booming voice, Naruto angrily responded, “Time we ended this!”

	It responded, “So be it, Fox!”   A powerful beam shot forth from the demon’s mouth, but Naruto instinctively dodged it to the side.  When he landed, the earth shook violently as the two colossi began their battle.  Something within him said time was short, and he had to end this quickly.  So with his claw he grabbed some dirt off the ground and threw it into the eyes of the great demon.  “Gah!”

	With the demon temporarily blinded, he had to gather all his strength for the final blow to end this fight.  Light balls of chakra appeared from his orange fur and accumulated above him, from there his tails guiding the balls into streams of chakra, focused at a single point.  Then the chakra began to spin faster and faster, causing the winds once again to pick up into a powerful gale that caused trees for tens of kilometers to sway heavily.  A loud high pitched whistling began to be heard as the chakra sphere took on a new characteristic as shuriken blades kilometers long flew over the heads of the anxious villagers of Konoha.   

	The demon finally cleared its sight, only to see the giant Fox charging right at him with the ultimate Jutsu, “_Fuuton:  RasenShuriken_!”   It giant chakra shuriken impacted the chest of the giant demon and the intense winds nearly knocked all but the strongest Shinobi off their feet.   The demon shouted intense pain as the powerful Jutsu tore it apart, and then it disappeared into a brilliant flash of light.   The Demon of Hell was no more, the world was now safe.​

*<Part 11 End> *​


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2007)

*Part 12:  The End*

*Hero's Triumph, Part 12:*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dirt rained out of the sky and the winds calmed back to the usual scenic breeze.  Cheering from the Konoha shinobi could be heard loudly for kilometers.  They were rejoicing happily at their miraculous victory as Shinobi hugged one another in merriment.  Some male shinobi patted each other on their backs in sign of solidarity.  But some of the older shinobi paused and started wondering if they traded one destroyer for another. 

	The Kyuubi no Youko turned menacingly towards the village and slowly began to approach it.  Some shinobi stood still, if they were to fight, they were going to give it their best.   After all, there was no Sandaime Hokage, no Yondaime Hokage, and no Sannin to save them this time.  But as the giant fox stopped in front of a valiant pink-haired kunoichi and lowered its head non- threateningly, they all sighed collectively in relief, for history was not going to repeat itself.

	Sakura moved closer to the giant fox, for she knew it in her heart that it would not harm her.  The Fox barked softly in approval as the pink-haired approached him and it began to lower its head.

	Shikamaru was alarmed at what she was doing, ?Sakura, wai??

	Walking up to the beast, she looked in its eyes and noticed they were not red of demonic hate, but the blue of Naruto?s gentleness.  She tenderly sighed, ?Naruto??..? The fox reacted and lowered its ears in remorse.  As she went to touch it, the chakra from the shroud glowed in her hand, which was unlike the encounter with the dark chakra shroud of the Mini-Kyuubi so long ago.

	Konohamaru curiously walked up and smiled with his arms behind his back, ?Naruto-niichan, way to go!?  Then he gave the fox a thumbs-up.

	Sasuke calmly walked up and smiled in jest, ?Humph, look what you got yourself into now, loser.?   Naruto closed his eyes and turned his head away in annoyance.

	Naruto looked down to see Sakura was crying.  With careful precision, he took his claw and tenderly wiped away her tears, ?Its okay, Sakura-chan.?  She looked up and smiled happily back at him. 

	A young shinobi called out from the distance, ?Sakura-sensei!?    It was her students, Chihiro and Tenshi, who was arriving with her baby.   The pink-haired kunoichi was in high spirits to see her child was safe and unharmed.   Chihiro gently gave the baby back to their mother, where Sakura held the child lovingly close to her bosom.   Then the two walked along side Konohamaru and Shikamaru.

	Sakura looked down in her arms and uncovered it, revealing a happy blue-eyed blonde infant who was curiously reaching for the Shodai?s necklace, which was dangling from his mother?s neck, ?He seems to take a lot after you, you know.?

	The giant fox smiled and carefully guided the giant claw to the tenderly rubbed the side its face.  With the roughness of speech, he warmly spoke, ?Maybe someday, he can be Hokage.?  And then he chuckled in delight at that thought.

	?Someday,? she happily replied.

	Naruto turned to Sasuke, ?Sasuke.  Take care of them for me.  Will you??

	Sasuke coolly replied, ?Of course.?

	The giant fox began to disappear and he turned towards his prot?g?, ?I leave the village in your hands, Konohamaru.?

	Konohamaru wiped away his tears, ?O, okay!?

	Sakura cried loudly as he Naruto nearly fully transparent, ?Naruto!  Don?t go!?    

	Naruto lowered his head down to his family, ?Sakura.  I love you both.?  With his claw, he pointed at the necklace, ?I will always be with you.?   Even as a fox, his trademark smile still could be seen.   Then he was no more.

	Everyone stood in silence as their leader faded away into the ether.   The only thing could be heard were the leaves rustling in the trees and the young infant gurgling in delight.   After a minute, Sakura was the first to speak, ?I know what to name the baby.?  Sasuke and the others turned towards her in anticipation, ?I will name him, Arashi.   Arashi Uzumaki.?

	Sasuke smiled, ?An appropriate name?.



_3 Years have passed??_

	A lone figure in red and white robes stands silently in front of the newly completed Rokudaime Hokage monument.   He quietly reminisces the days of his youth and contemplates those who are no longer among us.  From behind, a young blond child cried out from afar and catches his attention.   The child dotingly ran over, ?Konohamaru Nanadaime!?

	Kohamaru warmly smiled, ?Arashi-kun, how are you today??

	Arashi smiled happily, ?I?m fine.?   Then he curiously asked, ?What?cha doing??

	A pink-haired kunoichi rounded the corner and interrupted the two, ?Arashi-kun, don?t bother Nanadaime-sama.?

	The young boy protested, ?Aw mom!? 

	Konohamaru chuckled and affectionately petted the young boy on the head, ?It?s okay, Sakura-neesan.?

	Sakura sighed happily, ?Still thinking about him??  

	?Of course,? Konohamaru replied as he picked up Arashi and placed him upon his shoulders, together they turned to the monument.  ?He is an inspiration to us all.? 	Sakura sighed sorrowfully as she looked her husband?s monument face.   ?You miss him, don?t you??

	?Everyday,? she sighed.   Seeing his name upon the memorial, she bent down on her knees and traced her fingers above the carving.	

	?You think he will come back??  asked Konohamaru.

	Looking up in the sky, she smiled, ?I know he will, someday.?

	Konohamaru snickered, ?Knowing Naruto-niichan, he?s probably at Ichiraku?s right now eating a bowl of ramen.?

	Sakura chuckled, ?Yeah that would be just like him.?​

*<The End>*​


----------



## White Fang (Jul 2, 2007)

I think Im going to wait untill you get the end befor I read anymore. Great job!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 3, 2007)

Pfft, you already seen the end.   

(LOL, let me explain to everyone that I actually started the ending before the beginning on this one and worked my way back.  So this story should be a bit quicker than Naruto's Lament).  

I'm expecting Part 2 to be done by this weekend, and maybe even with Part 3.  But I think everyone will truely enjoy the ending, for it will have action, and an unexpected surprise as well.


----------



## White Fang (Jul 7, 2007)

^^^

Lol, and what a great ending it is


----------



## LIGHTDX (Jul 10, 2007)

oh its greats, please update soon.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, Part 2 is now available.


----------



## NaruHeart (Jul 23, 2007)

great work (once again) naruhina??! ugggghh, but i know you have some plan up your sleeve, right  ?


----------



## Mistshadow (Jul 26, 2007)

This story is owning. I hope it has a happy ending for naruto though, i already made a few predictions of where you are goign with it, lets see if im right or wrong.


----------



## Even (Aug 12, 2007)

This story is so awesome You should publish it, seriously!


----------



## Corey45 (Aug 12, 2007)

once again another awesome chapter.  +rep for u


----------



## .Near (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol if you can't predict what will happen...


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, some things are obvious, and some arn't.  

Just touching it up right now.


----------



## tailzie (Aug 13, 2007)

this is to much like kyuubi and yondaime,  not that i mind, 


good stories keep up the good work.


----------



## Mistshadow (Aug 14, 2007)

Damn cant wait for part 3 and 4 to come out. I've been checking this post almost every day looking for part 3.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, Part 3 is officially up now.   

My appologizes for the delay, I wanted it to be perfect for that special someone who was always there for me.


----------



## mast3rplay3r7 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ahhhh, lol, edit your posts.  I've read throught the first 3 spoilers and the 4th isnt up yet /cry.


----------



## Buster (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry forgot to reply.
Anyways it's awesome, the Sasuke-undercover thing is a real nice idea. Can't wait for the other parts.


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2007)

Part 3 was awesome Can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh, I'm working on it right now.  Just a little distracted with the recent major manga surprises.  

And I must say, Kishi has good timing.   Concidering what I have at the ending.


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 2, 2007)

Ah, I've been waiting for this. I kind of got lost when the old thread got locked. I'm looking forward to part four.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, Part 4 is officially up now!  

I can promise you that Part 5 will not be too far behind.  And I'm sure everyone will like what I have in store next.


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2007)

Part 4 was awesome you should seriously get someone to make a manga out of it


----------



## SHINOBI OF THE LEAF (Sep 14, 2007)

YO Tyrannos i  like your story very much but when is part 5 coming


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 15, 2007)

Okay, Part 5 is officially up now. 

This one was extra special and been in my mind for quite sometime.   Glad I finally got to share it with everyone.  

And please, don't be shy in posting on this thread.   I greatly enjoy people's input (long as they are constructive.  )


----------



## White Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

*That Hinata!*   

*Shes a homewrecker!!!*


----------



## Corey45 (Sep 16, 2007)

Darn you tyrannos.  You keep me on the edge of my seat every chapter then sadly it ends with a cliffhanger 

No one knows who the dad is though if im correct.  Im leaning towards sasuke, but im going to have to re-read to see if i missed that part.


----------



## White Fang (Sep 16, 2007)

Corey45 said:


> Darn you tyrannos.  You keep me on the edge of my seat every chapter then sadly it ends with a cliffhanger
> 
> *No one knows who the dad is though if im correct.  Im leaning towards sasuke, but im going to have to re-read to see if i missed that part.*




 Read Part 1 again dude. Its in there.


----------



## Corey45 (Sep 16, 2007)

hmmm i guess your right white fang.. my bad the whole hinata thing kinda confused me there untill i checked again.


----------



## SHINOBI OF THE LEAF (Sep 26, 2007)

THIS PART WAS GOOD CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT PART


----------



## Animental (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahh CANNOT wait for the next part! Keep em coming you are a terrific writer


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, Part 6 is officially up now.  

My appologizes once again for it not being put up a few days ago like I promised.  Just that events since Thursday havn't been very positive for me and it took alot of my spirit.

As for the upcoming installments, I know many of you have high expectations for the fights and I want them make them perfect.   I have already started, but I honestly can't say when will be done, but they can develop quickly.   So from here on out, I'm going to be crossing my fingers.


----------



## Animental (Sep 30, 2007)

It was great  take your time with the next ones and hope things get better


----------



## Corey45 (Sep 30, 2007)

now i must wait patiently for chapter 7 to arrive.   Chapter 6 was great btw


----------



## Animental (Oct 8, 2007)

hey do you usually update about every 2 weeks? I wanna know when to check


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry if it seems like that.  If I could I would have it up every day or every week.  But like I said, this chapter is quite difficult.   Not easy creating believeable fighting scenes, that's for sure.  

Not to mention I'm going through some very difficult times in my personal life that has kept me from committing 100% to the story.  But I assure you, right now Part 7 is nearly 2 pages long on MS Word, and I hope to have it up by Friday.


----------



## Animental (Oct 8, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Sorry if it seems like that.  If I could I would have it up every day or every week.  But like I said, this chapter is quite difficult.   Not easy creating believeable fighting scenes, that's for sure.
> 
> Not to mention I'm going through some very difficult times in my personal life that has kept me from committing 100% to the story.  But I assure you, right now Part 7 is nearly 2 pages long on MS Word, and I hope to have it up by Friday.



Your life is more important than the story so see to that first and if its 2 pages i bet itll be awesome


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 8, 2007)

Animental said:


> Your life is more important than the story so see to that first and if its 2 pages i bet itll be awesome



Oh I know, I say the same thing.  RL > anything else. 

Just right now, I wish I was on a placid lake than going down white-water rapids and over a waterfall.


----------



## NaruHeart (Oct 9, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Oh I know, I say the same thing.  RL > anything else.
> 
> Just right now, I wish I was on a placid lake than going down white-water rapids and over a waterfall.



Oh please dont do that, there are people who love you and think about you everyday who would be devastated to see this happen


----------



## rushi_chan (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, what a wonderful story so far! Now I am looking forward to reading more. You are a great writer. ^^ Just take your time, there is no rush.


----------



## tgun (Oct 9, 2007)

The story is well written, albeit leaving small grammatical and spelling errors, nothing that would make it lose its flare. Great story, however;

I would have liked to see how the pairings had been brought together. They have just magically appeared -- this doesn't deter from the story that much, as it isn't the main focus, but it's still quite annoying seeing a pairing appear from nothing, like a Houdini trick.

I would have liked to see how Sasuke was brought back. It was obvious Naruto & Sakura had chased after him, but there was no writing entailing of the battle. You had written that Sasuke had killed Naruto (in the first part of your story), but now Naruto & Sakura had managed to bring him back? This should have been explained, I think. However, again, it's not directly relevant to the story.

Again, I would like to know how Naruto had achieved Hokage. We were just thrown into the fiction where he is Hokage, and as such, there was no buildup to how powerful he is. However, this is directly relevant to the story, as it seems he will (probably) have to sacrifice himself in the near chapters. (That's my guess, anyway.)

Overall however, I like your writing style, and the fanfiction, albeit short. Your chapters could be longer, but you compensate for that by releasing updates constantly and producing quality updates, rather than mountains of updates with little quality.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2007)

NaruHeart said:
			
		

> Oh please dont do that, there are people who love you and think about you everyday who would be devastated to see this happen



With those who love you by your side, that could never happen.  



tgun said:


> The story is well written, albeit leaving small grammatical and spelling errors, nothing that would make it lose its flare. Great story, however;



Spelling and Grammatical errors?   There are none.   



tgun said:


> I would have liked to see how the pairings had been brought together. They have just magically appeared -- this doesn't deter from the story that much, as it isn't the main focus, but it's still quite annoying seeing a pairing appear from nothing, like a Houdini trick.



This story takes place a few years into the future, where pairings were already established and some are being finalized.



tgun said:


> I would have liked to see how Sasuke was brought back. It was obvious Naruto & Sakura had chased after him, but there was no writing entailing of the battle. You had written that Sasuke had killed Naruto (in the first part of your story), but now Naruto & Sakura had managed to bring him back? This should have been explained, I think. However, again, it's not directly relevant to the story.
> 
> Again, I would like to know how Naruto had achieved Hokage. We were just thrown into the fiction where he is Hokage, and as such, there was no buildup to how powerful he is. However, this is directly relevant to the story, as it seems he will (probably) have to sacrifice himself in the near chapters. (That's my guess, anyway.)



What you are asking is seperate stories in themselves.   

Everyone knows in Kakashi's Farewell that Sasuke was angry that Naruto denied him his revenge and he lashed out at him.   And they understand that they found Sasuke and they forgiven him when they found him months later.  And Naruto's defeat over the Akatsuki long ago warranted his promotion to Hokage.



tgun said:


> Overall however, I like your writing style, and the fanfiction, albeit short. Your chapters could be longer, but you compensate for that by releasing updates constantly and producing quality updates, rather than mountains of updates with little quality.



That's the thing, it's fanfiction, not fan novelization.   It's meant to be concise.  Any one of my stories, when put in manga form would've exceeded five chapters.  

Besides, if I made it any longer, then I would take away from my own novel that I been working on.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, Part 7 is officially up now.    


And right on schedule.  


First time I really written a detailed fight scene, so hope I did it justice.   And I'll tell you all, it wasn't easy with the constant headaches I been getting from the nonsense going on around me.  

Anyhow, let's see how fast I can get Part 8 up.


----------



## Animental (Oct 14, 2007)

Great chapter dude! So well written. Cant wait for chapter 8


----------



## ten3000 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good Story so far


----------



## SwiftNinjah (Oct 23, 2007)

Can't wait for chapter 8.


----------



## Avish (Oct 23, 2007)

stop makeing me wait, enjoyed last chapter and i bet thats sasuke.

1 thing, doesnt sasuke have the ksunagi sword? I thought it was the powerfullest person who had the snake contract? would that mean kabuto is stronger then sasuke?

(also that emans in anime that sasuke is better then Anko)


----------



## chidori282 (Oct 31, 2007)

i love this story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## animesuperfreak (Nov 1, 2007)

i liked it. you are a talented writer.


----------



## NaruHeart (Nov 1, 2007)

Great Job Tyrannos  you are truly an inspiration to us all! your story is so well-written and thought out...hmmm, where did you come up for the names of tenchi and chihiro for the assistants  ???


----------



## chidori282 (Nov 9, 2007)

hurry up with part 8.please


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, Part 8 is officially up now.    

Hard to believe a month has went by since I posted Part 7.  Time sure flys.   

Also, I been working on the KF animation, and it seems it probably will be done by Christmas time (no promises).   I personally am working on a bit of the music, and been hard working on the Yondaime Flashback scene concept drawings.   So hope this news helps you understand why I been so busy lately.  

Anyhow, Enjoy.


----------



## cramer30 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great story, loving the plot and development


----------



## chidori282 (Nov 15, 2007)

part 8 was great. but when is part 9 coming out.


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Nov 15, 2007)

great story Tyrannos!!


----------



## Animental (Nov 15, 2007)

gj man a few grammar errors but i barely noticed them! I cant wait to read what happens next


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 19, 2007)

AWESOME!  Can't wait for the rest.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Nov 23, 2007)

cant wait! awesomely cool!


----------



## Shikashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Aha, God you're too good. I kinda kept myself from reading so that when I would I wouldn't have to wait much, but couldn't stand it anymore. Great work, as usual. It's sure better than what Kishimoto comes up with these days.

Hurry up though.


----------



## SharinganBlue (Dec 21, 2007)

Dude, love the fanfic. Keeps me at the edge of my seat. When is part 9 coming out? It seems like a long time since the last chapter.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Dec 28, 2007)

You're the man!

It's formidable, I can't wait for the last part!


----------



## ana inactive (Dec 30, 2007)

it's really really good... i can't wait to read the next one


----------



## Animental (Dec 30, 2007)

Great Job with #9  honestly i did not see that coming.... at all... still a great story and i bet the finally will be even better


----------



## SilverKage (Jan 2, 2008)

honestly i figured something like #9 was gonna happen (naruto fighting the fox in order to gain its powers). ig otta say man this is better than anything ive read as far as naruto is concerned.


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Jan 3, 2008)

this fanfic is amazing i like everything about it the narusaku,sasuke comming back,the naruto hokage thing,naruto meeting minato this is awesome i think  u might even be better than kishi


----------



## alwayswithyou (Jan 21, 2008)

still waiting on part 10  been checking nearly everyday


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 22, 2008)

My appologizes.  The schedule has been quite full lately with the Animation (and well as real-world responsibilities), that I havn't really had the chance to work in it.

I promise the story will be completed by the end of the month.  And as a bonus, I'll also post the artwork I'm currently working on for the Animation.


----------



## Hyuga Kaminari (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't wait for part !0!!
THis is honestly one of the best Naruto Fanfics i have ever read!
You keep a great balance of drama and action, and leave me hanging on every word.
11/10 stars!


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Jan 25, 2008)

i cant wait for part 10!!!  i love this fanfic i wish kishi would have the same ideas as this


----------



## animesuperfreak (Jan 26, 2008)

cant wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Itachi Lord OF the Moon (Jan 28, 2008)

uhm.....i wait for the vid i dont want to read that much... but great work rly!!


----------



## BlueJay (Jan 28, 2008)

i think it's good.


----------



## yoh komori (Jan 28, 2008)

that was amazing ur are my favorite writer/bloger(since this would be more of a blog :/)


----------



## yoh komori (Jan 29, 2008)

so wait is part 10 done or is it still WIP?(I cant access it so probably WIP)god I cant wait for the end of this


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 29, 2008)

It's still in WIP, as I said, it will be up by the end of the month.  I still got 2 days.


----------



## soxs94 (Jan 29, 2008)

great story.  one of my favorites


----------



## narutorulez215 (Jan 30, 2008)

yay i cant wait for then end i realy like this fanfic i can see it in my head


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, Part 10 is officially up now.    

And with 30min to spare.  

Now I wanted to mention some things before people jumped to a conclusion.   Part 10 was supposed to be part of Part 9.   Just that I had to do some figuring on how to the Naruto vs Kyuubi fight should take place.   At first I thought a real fight within Naruto, but figure that's kind of redundant with the fight with the Demon of Hell.   But I figured the "Battle of Wills" was more appropriate and most likely could happen to Naruto in the manga in his eventual fight with the Kyuubi.

Part 11 and 12 (The Epilogue) slots will have to be moved there by the Moderators when the time comes.

And for my biggest fan, I'm planning on posting the last 2 Chapters on Valentine's Day (February 14th).  Until then, I hope everyone likes Part 10 (even if it is a bit short).


----------



## alwayswithyou (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm so glad you made that post Tyrannos, else I would be very sad to see that part10 was the ending.. I thought to myself, no way would Tyrannos end the story like this.. It has no impact compare to the rest of the story. 

Can't wait to read the other parts!


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Feb 1, 2008)

OMG chapter 10 was awesome thanx so much Tyrannos you rock cant wait for the other chapters


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2008)

i reallly liked your story until i seen how you completely down played sasuke's roll in this. 
we all know sasuke is way stronger than naruto as of now. kishimoto would never have naruto reach such a level that makes sasuke look so retardedly weak. Thank god this is just a "fanfic" based on "naruto" an not the real thing or i would be pissed. For the whole series sasuke an naruto has a a rivalry like goku an vegeta, so u doing this just seems unreal an gay, especially given the events taking place now in "the real" manga. If u had a naruto an sasuke tag team take down on the demon of hell it would have been better. You should have had sasuke reawaken his curse seal an take it to a level 3 an have naruto take the fox in like you said then that would have been an awesome ending to this awesome story u just ruined that thoughan its sad since i have been following this story since you've started.


----------



## alwayswithyou (Feb 4, 2008)

@shyakugaun: Please remove all bias views and sasuke-tardness outside the door when reading this fanfic.

It is a good story. If you want a story that actually rubs Sasuke's nipples until they're hard, read the actual Naruto manga  

Please stop trolling unless you can actually write something as half decent as Tyrannos.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 4, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> i reallly liked your story until i seen how you completely down played sasuke's roll in this.
> we all know sasuke is way stronger than naruto as of now. kishimoto would never have naruto reach such a level that makes sasuke look so retardedly weak. Thank god this is just a "fanfic" based on "naruto" an not the real thing or i would be pissed. For the whole series sasuke an naruto has a a rivalry like goku an vegeta, so u doing this just seems unreal an gay, especially given the events taking place now in "the real" manga. If u had a naruto an sasuke tag team take down on the demon of hell it would have been better. You should have had sasuke reawaken his curse seal an take it to a level 3 an have naruto take the fox in like you said then that would have been an awesome ending to this awesome story u just ruined that thoughan its sad since i have been following this story since you've started.



I'm sorry you don't like my downplaying of Sasuke.  This story is about *Naruto*, not Sasuke.   You should be grateful I even gave Sasuke really good scenes.

But to accuse me of "Kishimoto would never do that", when you clearly do not know that's _exactly_ what Kishimoto is going to do.   Naruto's final development will clearly blow away Sasuke even in Curse Seal 2 form.  

And to suggest Cursed Seal Level 3?   That is such a lame and overused plot device used by Pro-Sasuke Fanfic writers.   I don't know weither to laugh at you or to pity you for even suggesting that.


However, I will give you one thing.   I admit, this isn't necessarily the real ending of Naruto I envisioned.   I do agree that Kishimoto will have Naruto and Sasuke working together and killing Madara in a final attack using Sasuke's "that Jutsu" and Naruto's FRS.   Which I have been saying for months.   But that is all I'm going to give you.

If you don't like someone's story, then either find one that you do, or make your own.   Because, there will be always something you won't like, even if it's a story you love.


----------



## yoh komori (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG I cant wait for the next chapters that was freaking great!


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2008)

all right ill be the bigger man. your story is great just dont like the miss treatment of sasuke, so just end it here


----------



## ki1515 (Feb 5, 2008)

GREAT STORY! I especially liked how Naruto was leaps and bounds above other shinobi (including Sasuke), just as it should be!  You should have a scene of "Sasuke's Respect" too, where he admits Naruto is better than him


----------



## ki1515 (Feb 5, 2008)

haha all fun and games... it's just a fan fiction... you should make your own entitled "Sasuke PWNS All!"


----------



## ~NaruxxSaku~ (Feb 6, 2008)

-snip-


ki1515 said:


> haha all fun and games... it's just a fan fiction... you should make your own entitled "Sasuke PWNS All!"



i like that idea.... Maybe we can go and bash his fic....

BTW The manga sucks right now..... And i thought the anime was drawn out!!! This is just torture!!! Besides, its all about Sasuke.... *again*

Love the fanfic btw. Can not wait for the next parts to be up!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## alwayswithyou (Feb 6, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> all right ill be the bigger man. your story is great just dont like the miss treatment of sasuke, so just end it here





shyakugaun said:


> u little kids annoy me



hmm?

Bigger man? Doesn't that imply that you will actually go about this in a mature manner..? I sense no maturity in your actions at all.. The first was your "kiddie" rant on how Tyrannos didn't rub Sasuke the right way and then there was the unnecessary messages. Now it's a provocative line by calling other users kids? Please tell me that you are joking and that it didn't take this post for things to click..

If you say you will be the bigger man, leave things as they are. I did wish to ignore your post but it seems that if no one explains this to you I am afraid you will never understand the concept of being the "Bigger Man"

Onto the actual important topic: When is part11 coming out ? ;P


----------



## Amaretti (Feb 6, 2008)

Alright. Time to knock it off. If I see any more baiting or flaming, there will be blood. Shyakugaun, kindly do not post in this thread anymore. It's clear you have nothing constructive to add at this point, in which case you need to walk away now.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Feb 13, 2008)

So Tyrannos you're postind the last chapters today?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2008)

Here you go folk, the moment many have long awaited for.  The ending of "Hero's Triumph". 

To those who liked it, a BIG "Thank you".  To those who didn't, well thanks for at least reading it.  


And to answer some of your questions ahead of time:  

Q: "Will there be more stories." 
A: Sorry, no new stories for a while I'm afraid.  I want to put all attention on the "Kakashi's Farewell" Project and my own novel.  (Which Smyton offered to put on his Raiden website).   And please don't ask when that will happen, because I honestly don't know.  

As for the "Kakashi's Farewell" animation, expect it this Summer.   Unfortunately, the way Youtube's being a bitch to even homemade animations regarding copyrights, don't expect it to be on Youtube.   But do keep tabs on Smyton's website for news.

Q:  "Why was the fight rushed?"
A:  I honestly didn't feel a long fight was needed for the story.   That and deadline kept things from really getting good.    



And an added bonus, a preview of the drawing I myself drew for the ending scene:


----------



## DoubleHelixDNA (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome story! Each chapter was really good on its own but reading them together in one shot like I did was even more enjoyable. The ending though was sad. Even though I'm happy for the new generation, I feel sorry for Naruto. He is back to the loneliness he tried so hard to escape, being a huge fox and all. Overall, it was quite a pleasure to read your fanfic! You're a great writer!


----------



## White Fang (Feb 14, 2008)

Great work, I enjoyed it very much


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Feb 15, 2008)

that was amazing i loved it the ending was amazing although i really felt sorry for naruto when he had to leave his family he was a great hokage the best hokage too bad he had to leave so soon just like minato ur a great writer tyrannos thanx for the chapters


----------



## ki1515 (Feb 17, 2008)

Great story!  The ending was great!


----------



## Simusar (Feb 18, 2008)

that was truly fantastic.  very well done.  i like the ending.  in a way, naruto is alone again, but he is able to protect those he cares about totally now.  heh, i think his final speech to sakura kinda fits the song "I'll be in your heart(always)".  your skill with story telling is wonderful.

i also liked how you(atleast i think you did) incorporated kakashi's habit into naruto.  the habit of visiting the graveyard/memorial stone and loosing himself there.


----------



## SilverKage (Feb 18, 2008)

this story kicks so much ass!!!!


----------



## ~NaruxxSaku~ (Feb 18, 2008)

*sniffle* such a sad ending! WAAHHHH!!! I LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## cramer30 (Feb 20, 2008)

wow, man that was awesome. Loved the ending though it is a little dbz-esque, but still awesome. A story for the records


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 21, 2008)

I liked the ending.


----------



## god_of_gods (Feb 27, 2008)

that was just great you should send it of to Masashi Kishimoto wouldn't be surprise is if some time in the future that gets add to the anime and the manga.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the complement.   

As for sending to Kishimoto,  I already have gotten the address from Shueshia and these stories will be sent on the same CD as the "Kakashi's Farewell" Animation.  In which Kishimoto and his editors will get a special Japanese edition.


----------



## Shikashi (Mar 19, 2008)

Best Fanfic EVER! Too bad nothing Kishi can cook up will top this, thanks for ruining Naruto for me XP.


----------



## keitorin (Apr 1, 2008)

That was amazing. I really enjoyed it.

...Wow.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 3, 2008)

thats was amazing. i enjoy'd it very much


----------



## kakashi2 (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW i thought that was really good and that you should definetly send this to kishi maybe he will adopt some of your great ideas! But to tell the truth i did not like the firt part were kakashi died but i did like that you didt use that against sasuke and keep him out of the village instead you did the opposite (which was awsome) and you probably already now that the ending was awsome but what was even as good as that was the whole sasuke V.S kabuto!! But another thing i did not like was that you didnt give sakura a chance to fight anyone but over all 10/10


----------



## Even (Apr 13, 2008)

AWESOME!!! You're the best fanfic writer EVER! Really good job I especially like how you write your story like Kishimoto. You never lose that special Naruto-feeling of the story. 
Two thumbs up


----------



## Hippie (Apr 15, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 26, 2008)

Great story, I just started reading it yesterday then finished it today...good story!


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty good, I loved the characterizations (Though I hated the use of suffixes like -chan, etc. but that's just me really), Naruto's development in this was really something and the end was gripping. Great stuff. Really good story.

However, your language needs a lot of work. Your description of action is a little clunky and doesn't flow properly, which unfortunately ruins the rhythm of the story. Also, you over describe too much, using similes is great, but don't rely on them too much. A lot of the descriptions seemed to be filler for you to get the ball rolling, I wouldn't really write anything that didn't either; 1) Progress plot; 2) Develop Characters; 3) Create mood. 

Also you sometimes seem to forget which tense you're writing in, and which item your describing is plural; "three figures leaps" isn't correct. Either; "Three figures leap" or "a figure leaps".

Your story is, in many ways, publishable worthy. But your use of language is holding you back. I'd suggest refining your technique slightly, in language, more really is less. 

But other than that, really not bad at all. And if all you have to work on is language, that's great! 

Good luck in the future, I hope to read more of your stories!


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 31, 2008)

awesome.  ^_^ the 3 different fanfics which tied together were a great read.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2008)

Hate to bump this, but seems I got a Plagiarizer named "Nibolion" who is going to every Anime/ Fanfiction forum out on the internet and using My "Kakashi's Farewell" story and making it his own.  

Hey, Nibolion.   If you see this, you're fortunate that this isn't copywriten, else I'd sue every pound you own in dear old Great Britian.


----------



## soccernin19 (Aug 29, 2009)

you should make another one this was so good


----------

